# Kostenpflichtige Bulgarische Rufnummer



## michakra (16 Juni 2009)

Hilfe, ich hab eine Rechnung von Base über 768 € erhalten. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?  
  Folgendes Problem: 
  Ich habe von Base einen Internetanschluss. Im Februar kam eine Rechnung über die besagten 768 €. Dabei soll ich zusätzlich zum Internetsurfen, Kontakt zu den drei Rufnummer 00359878800929-63, -61, -64 aufgenommen haben.  Natürlich habe ich sofort diese Rufnummern geprüft und eine Ansage erhalten, dass diese Rufnummer nicht existiert. Das habe ich dann auch Base mitgeteilt. 

  Diese Antworteten mir folgendes:

  „Ihre Rechnung vom 31.Januar 2009 haben wir sehr sorgfältig geprüft. Nach
  Unseren Recherchen wurden alle Verbindungen korrekt berechnet 

  BERÜCKSICHTIGEN Sie bitte, dass es sich bei den von Ihnen reklamierten 
  Anschlüssen um reine Datenrufnummern handelt, die ausschließlich für den 
  Datentransfer zur Verfügung stehen. Anrufversuche vom Telefon (ob vom Festnetz 
  Oder vom Handy) zu diesen Rufnummern scheitern, da diese für Sprachverbindungen
  Nicht  berücksichtigt werden.

  Sicher haben Sie Verständnis, dass es nicht in unserer Beurteilung liegt, wie diese Verbindungen zustande kamen und ob sie gewollt oder ungewollt initiiert wurden. Ist es eventuell möglich, dass Sie sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt im  Mittelmeerbereich auf einem Schiff
  Befanden und das Internet nutzten? Weiterhin stehen auch solche Rufnummern auch für den Dienst, Voise  over IP ( Telefonieren über internetfähige Computernetzwerke ) zur Verfügung.“


  Ich hab dann mit Skype versucht eine Verbindung aufzubauen, aber es kam die gleiche Ansage, dass der Anschluss nicht existiere. Dass habe ich Base dann geschrieben.
  Da ich sowieso finanziell sehr schlecht da stehe und eine Mittelmeerkreuzfahrt für mich Utopie ist, weis ich jetzt nicht was ich machen soll. Ein Anwalt kostet noch mehr Geld und wenn die jetzt ein Inkassobüro einschalten (haben schon damit gedroht) dann wird es noch wesentlich teuerer. 

  Da ich gesehen habe, dass hier einige Experten teilnehmen, möchte ich hier fragen, weis jemand was mit diesen Rufnummern auf sich hat. Stimmt die Behauptung von Base? Ich war auf jeden Fall nicht im Mittelmeerraum.

  Danke im Voraus
  Michaela


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kostenpflichtige Bulgarische Rufnummer*



michakra schrieb:


> Stimmt die Behauptung von Base?


Bei dem Preis prüft ePlus das in der Tat und du kannst davon ausgehen, dass das wohl keine bloße Behauptung ist. Du wirst nicht umher kommen, dir einen Anwalt zu nehmen, da ePlus auf die Forderung bestehen wird - was auch immer womöglich DEIN Handy oder der PC da fabriziert hat!


----------



## michakra (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kostenpflichtige Bulgarische Rufnummer*



Reducal schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis prüft ePlus das in der Tat und du kannst davon ausgehen, dass das wohl keine bloße Behauptung ist. Du wirst nicht umher kommen, dir einen Anwalt zu nehmen, da ePlus auf die Forderung bestehen wird - was auch immer womöglich DEIN Handy da fabriziert hat!



Ich habe keine Ahnung ob dass ein Dialer war,oder etwas ähnliches? Ich hab nichts runtergeladen, keine Chats besucht o.ä.. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie es zu dieser  Verbindung kam. Außer mit nutzt niemand den PC.

Kennt Du denn einen Anwalt der auf solche Themen spezialisiert ist?


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kostenpflichtige Bulgarische Rufnummer*



michakra schrieb:


> Kennt Du denn einen Anwalt der auf solche Themen spezialisiert ist?


Womöglich ist hier was für dich dabei: Rechtsanwälte: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kostenpflichtige Bulgarische Rufnummer*



michakra schrieb:


> 00359878800929-63, -61, -64


also 
0035987880092961
0035987880092963
0035987880092964
???

Klingt in der Tat nach Unsinnsnummer... 
Ein "Anbieter" kann damit etwa 7-9cts/Min verdienen...

Bekannte Nummern sind
003598815406881
00359882970849
(und Variationen)

Der Block 0035*987* ist mir noch nicht bekannt.

Ich werde mal bei der ITU (~Internationale Telekommunikationsbehörde) nachfragen, die haben zugesichert, Unregelmäßigleiten bei Auslandsnummern zu überprüfen. Mal sehen, ob man sich auf deren Wort verlassen kann. Beim letzten Mal hat man nach dem Versprechen, eine Sache zu prüfen, nichts mehr von denen gehört.

Unser oberstes Wattestäbchen wollte dort mal Chef werden. Das sagt viel 

Hier gibt es eine passende Meldung:
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/003598780092964



> I DONT KNOW WHEN I CALL THIS


(diese Beschwerde kam aus Pakistan)


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Kostenpflichtige Bulgarische Rufnummer*

@Mods: Kann das in "Dialer&Mehrwertnummern" verschoben werden? Bitte mit Nummer im Threadtitel. Danke.
Ich muß dazu noch ein wenig kramen und finde den Thread hier so schlecht 

_Erledigt. MOD/BR_
---
:bussi:
aka


----------

